# Is Crysis any good?



## Armadillo-002 (May 8, 2008)

I don't play fps much but by looking at the trailers and screenshots, crysis looks really good, has anyone played this game. The only thing that puts me off is the spec.


----------



## Commonmind (May 8, 2008)

I've played it, several times, and definitely had a "good" time doing so. It is, in large, a really impressive tech demo. The story was cliche and the characters were forgettable and while there were quite a few elements that had a lot of promise, the game simply didn't gel. 

That being said, there were some truly breathtaking moments throughout that make it worth playing just to experience.


----------



## Joel007 (May 9, 2008)

It is just a tech demo, but I have played it through 4 times on Delta, and on easy level my friend and I spent hours trying to abuse the physics engine and find creative ways of accomplishing missions 

Can't wait for the next one, it's the most graphically beautiful game I have ever seen. And it does take a high end PC to do it justice on the visuals! (plus the physics engine takes some serious processing power)

Sneaking around behind enemies in stealth mode is just funny.


----------



## Happy Joe (May 9, 2008)

Its a short game (long tech demo) but over all enjoyable, IMO. I would say if you have a reasonable computer/vid card and can get the game cheap to give it a try.

Download the free demo it has some of the best play of the game...and will give an indication if your comp will play it well (the frozen level of the game will take many more resources/play much worse and is not included in the demo; so be aware that if your machine will barely play the demo you should expect problems later (it can help to adjust the graphics settings to low).

Crysis Demo Download Live Countdown October 26th 2007 PC EA Games

What are your processer and vid card?  I was able to play it on a AMD 3700 San Diego @ 2.7 ghz and a 7800GT, XP Pro OS (give the Demo a try).

Enjoy!


----------



## Troo (May 14, 2008)

Mr. Troo certainly enjoyed playing it, and still dips into it now and again.


----------

